# Burton step on sizing/ questions



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Quasio said:


> Hi all, just looking for some advice, thanks greatly in advance.
> but in a location (Perth,Australia) where there's no step ons available to try in store, so will have to buy/return process to give them a go.
> 
> My mondo point measurements are as follows:
> ...



Probably worth posting photos and measurements of your feet as per Wiredsport method:

Please measure your foot using this method:

_Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot._

I have Burton Swath Step On in US size 9. You can see my thread here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/t...wath-step-on-beware-gross-feet-photos.261655/

My measurements were:
Right = 26.9 / 9.6
Left = 27.0 / 9.8

The boots are a good fit i.e. toes touching the end, no heel lift. Due to the nature of Step On boots not having the traditional bindings the fit becomes even more important. If your toes are not touching the end then the boots are going to be too big which won't work well for Step Ons. If you feet are wide for their length then you have limited options e.g. Photon Wide or no Step Ons.

I went for the Swath as I wanted the double BOA but also as more of a beginner level I wanted a more flexing boot.

Suggest posting measurement photos and see if Wiredsport can provide any suggestions.

TheSalamander


----------



## Quasio (Nov 13, 2019)

yeah i did the wiredsport method with heel against wall and measuring, and also for width with face of the foot against the wall and measuring that, will take pics later to post up, tried it a few times and came up with similar results.


----------



## Quasio (Nov 13, 2019)

Warning, nasty feet photos incoming!.


----------



## Quasio (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi @Wiredsport any chance for some advice, these step ons in Australia are selling out quick.

Thanks heaps in advance.


----------

